
Left-Hand Path Developer Hugh Hancock Suddenly Passes Away - evo_9
https://uploadvr.com/left-hand-path-developer-hugh-hancock-suddenly-passes-away/
======
evo_9
I don't know his handle off hand but he was an active HN member for years.

